# need help with code



## echoman (Jan 31, 2006)

First had cylinder 4 misfire, changed plugs no more code. Then got 0507 (ISC) which has something to do with throtle I think. Now have 0138 which comes up as H02S2(B1). What the hell does that mean.


----------



## echoman (Jan 31, 2006)

what's up?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

P0138 = o2 sensor. This shows you how to test it. I know its not the same year, but its similar. check it out to see if thats whats causing the misfire. I would check both. if thats not it then post again.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> P0138 = o2 sensor. This shows you how to test it. I know its not the same year, but its similar. checl it out to see if thats whats causing the misfire. I would check both. if thats not it then post again.


hahahhahah omg .. drunk horse.. el consejo de amigo had me rolling...


----------

